# devastated,to say the least.



## pinkrainbow (Mar 10, 2011)

hello people,
this is my first attempt at writing and expressing mine and my partners situation.so here goes.
we have been together for years and years,and last year we had a civil partnership,finally.
we decided we would get married, then, try for a baby.not long after we were married,
my partners mum was diagnosed with lung cancer,her prognosis was not good,so we put having a baby on the 'backburner' so we could care for my mums partner.she died just before christmas,(six weeks later)and it has been an horrendous time,to say the least.
anyway,before we got married we went to see our g.p. and told him our intentions and asked  him to refer us for i.v.f.
once we got into the new year,we decided to go ahead with our  plans.so we went to see are g.p. again,asked him wether or not he had referred us,and to put it plainly he hadnt,due to the fact that we wernt infertile,and it is because of our lifestyle,that we are not ,or so we thought.
he then preceded to tell us that our local nhs trust has now suspended all funding for ivf,due to the austerity measures,it will be reviewed annually,as it is of a low priority to our health trust.
we then thought,we would go private,and have i.u.i.we attended the m.f.s open  evening,and my partner had an anti mullerian hormone test,shock horror ,she got the results back and she has a reading of  0.33.well as you could imagine there has been tears,and disbelief.we are both numb,by the whole experience.dont really know what to do or say next.thats why we joined this forum to get any input.thanks.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi pinkrainbow, I'm sorry you've had such a tough time recently. I definitely know how you feel about the shock AMH results as I've just had s similar result (also at MFS) . We saw a lovely consultant there who said we could still have ivf, just not as egg sharers. 

Also sorry about your partners mum, such a horrible disease, both my cp and I are nurses who work with lung cancer.

Can I ask how old you are? Have you considered iui or a known donor? We're in the Manchester area too. Here if you need to chat.

Rach x


----------



## pinkrainbow (Mar 10, 2011)

hello,thanks for your reply,to be honest i read your topic earlier on,couldnt bring myself round to reply,just empathised with you.well  my partner is 39,and the nurse this morning whilst speaking to my partner,when giving her results intimated that i.v.f. isnt even an option.we still have the option to see the consultant,but it doesnt bode well.we are just getting our heads round the results today.obviously we knew the stats regarding age and declining fertility ect,but didnt expect it to be soooo bad.what did the consultant say to you regarding your results?


----------



## pinkrainbow (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks rach,
for your condolences,you and your partner as nurses,are so invaluable.you don't get the respect that you deserve.
also we was looking at i.u.i at the m.f.s,. with the results we were given,the nurse gave us such a bad vibe.as far as known donors are concerned,we don't really know anybody personally.
so thats where we stand at present,it has helped somewhat,getting it of my chest.thanks for your input.
from pinkrainbow.x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi pink, my amh was only 2.8 and they said they'd still do ivf for us.

We used a 'known' donor to conceive our son. We found him online so don't 'know' him but he has been amazing and has stuck with us throughout.

Don't give up hope... You still have options x


----------



## pinkrainbow (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks again,we will start again tommorrow with a clearer head,we will look at all options open to us.we dont want to be downbeat,reading other womens predicaments and stories,makes you keep the faith.


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

pinkrainbow - you guts seem to be going through a tough time at the minute   . As for treatment options, i agree with Rach - you do still have options. A friend of mine, aged 36, knew she have to go through ivf because of her endometriosis. When she had the bloods, her amh came back at almost zero - i think it was 0.06. She lives in London and got turned down for treatment by about 4 clinics. She finally found one that would treat her. She only had 3 follicles on her antral follicle scan so they told her she'd be lucky to get 1 egg, let alone any embryos. 
Well, she had her first ivf cycle just before christmas. She got 6 eggs and had 2 embryos transferred on day 2 - they were a grade 1 and 1/2. So amazing grades and better than what i had back which resulted in our son. Unfortuantely they didn't stick and she got a bfn. She's just had her second cycle. This time, 7 eggs, and 2 grade 1s transferred on day 2. Another bfn. They think she may also have implantation issues as her womb lining is not normal.
I know her's isn't a happy ending but she has lots of medical problems. After much rambling, my point is that, even though you have a low amh, it doesn't necessarily mean you won't get any eggs/embryos. Amh is just a guide to ovarian reserve and, while 0.33 is low, it doesn't mean that you won't have a successful ivf cycle. You won't know how good you'll respond to drugs until you have your first cycle.
Best of luck.
Lisa x


----------



## pinkrainbow (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks Lisa,
for your kind words and input,having people to give us advice and scenarios,is helping us so much.it has give us more clarity,in what can be achieved.
we will move forward and seek  to see a consultant,my partner is having more blood tests next week at our g.p. 
this forum and its people,has given us a lift.its much appreciated.


----------

